# Update!  "Birds of Prey" coming to UK Channel CNX 6/7 May 2003



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2003)

*Updated! "Birds of Prey" coming to UK Channel CNX 6/7 May*

I can't find any confirmation of this, and I don't watch the channel, so I won't have caught any promos.  Has anyone?

I think the channel shows a lot of anime and animation, so this show could seem a bit out of place, but it is a superhero show, so maybe it'll fit right in.


Anyone know for sure whether this is happening?
I caught the pilot of Birds of Prey a few weeks ago, and was actually pleasantly surprised, it was much better than I had been led to believe, even if it bore little relation to the DC comics source material.


[edited to add:

Just checked the listings at www.radiotimes.co.uk and Birds of Prey started airing on CNX yesterday, Tue 6 May 2003.  There will be an encoure presentation of the premiere episode this evening, Wed 7 May, between midnight and one am on CNX.  

Check it out!


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2003)

Just bumping the thread so that those who might be interested in checking out this show will see.


----------



## ray gower (Jul 3, 2003)

I watch it when I get the chance.

The two or three shows I've managed to catch have been quite good. Not too over the top and of course our heroines manage to avoid the gawdy costumes of their predecessors.


----------

